# Does anyone work in web development of from home in general?



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Can you give me advice? I'm looking for a job that I can do from anywhere.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

I am a web developer and I've been working from home since 2015. It has been great for me.

I wonder what kind of work experience you have, mana_war?


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Abe89 said:


> I am a web developer and I've been working from home since 2015. It has been great for me.
> 
> I wonder what kind of work experience you have, mana_war?


How can I get into that? I don't know much about web development. I'd love to learn though. I took a web design course in high school and that's about it. Recently I started FCC and my goal is to get through the responsive web design part and get certification. Idk if that would get me job though or if it's taken seriously.
Enlighten me if you can.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

My experience is in translating/interpreting English and Arabic, which could theoretically be a thing to do from home, but I wouldn't know how to get into that. Home jobs are rare. I find most jobs are on location....so clinics, schools, community centers, courts, libraries, home visits, etc.

Also I don't really like the work and would like to get into something new.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

time2wakeup said:


> I feel like working from home makes my DP worse (keeps me locked in my own little world)...I would recommend finding a more structured job that forces you to leave the house lol :/
> 
> I don't have any recommendations about finding a WFH job though, since I've had this job for quite a while


I've thought of the military, people have told me since I have a degree, I'd be an officer and that the benefits are great, you re indeed forced to get up each day and stuff, but i'm wondering whether the stressful environment would be detrimental or curing for this thing.
I have a degree in psychology btw. just graduated.

I'm thinking maybe its better to be stable and from that stable place start taking steps to go out, on your own terms...but idk


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi mana_war,

Basically web development means creating web sites. These may be simple informational sites or websites that function as a software applications.

I think the basic skill is remembering and then writing code. So you need to spend a lot of time reading code and typing code.

If you don't mind doing that you can learn web development. You don't need any certifications to be a freelance web developer.

I cannot say exactly how much time it would take for a beginner to become skilled enough to get a job. But if you dedicate your time, say 3-4hrs a day and 20hrs a week, one year would be more than enough. Then you would be able to apply for a job as a junior developer.

I'll tell you more about how to learn web development in the next post.


----------

